# Office 2010 Beta 2: Help & Questions



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

If you install Microsoft's Office 2010 Beta 2 and have problems or questions, please ask them here and we can collectively help each other.

Please, I respect everyone's right to consider Office a POS, a rip off, and a piece of junk. Please post your comments here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=168479

All we want here is people to post questions and help for those who want to test it.

Thanks.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

When does it expire?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The Beta 2 expires in October 2010.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

If I want to install and test it, is there a way to do it without replacing my current version of Office?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe you can install it along with your current version of office as it will ask you which components you want to replace or keep. However, Outlook cannot be installed with the current version -- the current version has to be replaced.

Edited: I am at work now & I do still have Office 2007 installed alongside the Beta.

An interesting thing just happened with Outlook. I have two computers at work, each with Office 2007 (which is not the company standard. The standard is still Office XP). I installed the Beta on my second pc which of course replaces Outlook. I then run Outlook on both pc's. I'm not sure which version of Exchange we have but I'm fairly confident it is not the 2007 version. Anyway, one of the changes in Outlook is the conversation view where replies to messages with the same subject line are grouped together. Another change is that the subject is on top & the sender is on bottom. In Outlook 2007, the sender is on top & the subject is on bottom. I've just rebooted my main pc & opened Outlook 2007 & I suddenly have the conversation view (minus my own items -- this is just replies, not the things I sent whereas the Beta includes the sent items) & the subject is on top & sender on bottom. 

Looks like my Arranged By changed to Conversation in Outlook 2007. I changed it back to Date & now it looks like it used to.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Larry,

Any idea when Windows Moblie Device Center will work with the 64 bit version?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Larry,
> 
> Any idea when Windows Moblie Device Center will work with the 64 bit version?


Oh, I hadn't thought about that -- anyone know if iTunes will sync with Outlook 64 bit?

Edit: I found this on the Apple site about Outlook 2010. It is one of the replies in the thread: "You're 100% correct: currently there is no communication between 64-bit Outlook and any synchronization software (i.e. iTunes, Windows Sync manager, etc.) You are also correct that manually installing a 32-bit version of Office will resolve that problem and one should be able to sync successfully. "


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Expect there to be some bumps where the 64bit version of Office 2010. There has never been a 64 bit version of Office, so there will not be a lot off apps ready for it.

I expect Office 2010 to be released mid summer 2010, and also expect there will be a lot of work between now and then bringing applications up to snuff for 64 bit. 

I am not currently testing the 64 bit version even though I am running 64 bit Windows 7, though I will on my soon to be done new PC.

The big benefit in Office for 64 bit will primarily be for Excel.. accountants are going to love it!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I installed the beta but get this error when i try opening outlook "*cannot open your default email folders.An unexpected error occured. Mapi was unable to load the information service msncon.dll . Be sure the service is correctly installed & configured*" not sure what the issue is all the other suites work fine and i have tried installing both 64 & 32 bit versions with same error. i have searched online forums where there were similar issues with Outlook 2007 and installation of Outlook connector resolved the issue but i can't find any compatible outlook connectors for 2010


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

Installed Office 2010 Beta...removed all versions of Office 2007 except Word and Excel...wanted to make sure everything was working first. If Excel is not open, and I open Excel file from Outlook email, it opens in Excel 2007, not 2010....anyone know how to change this?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

sshams95 said:


> Installed Office 2010 Beta...removed all versions of Office 2007 except Word and Excel...wanted to make sure everything was working first. If Excel is not open, and I open Excel file from Outlook email, it opens in Excel 2007, not 2010....anyone know how to change this?


Isn't that based on the default program? If you double click an Excel file in your documents folder, does it use Excel 2007 as well?


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Isn't that based on the default program? If you double click an Excel file in your documents folder, does it use Excel 2007 as well?


Ahhhh, yes....Yes it does open in 2007. Right clicked on Excel doc, choosed Open With, Excel 2010 not there...Browsed to Office 14 folder for Excel.exe, hit Open...and nothing.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

sshams95 said:


> Ahhhh, yes....Yes it does open in 2007. Right clicked on Excel doc, choosed Open With, Excel 2010 not there...Browsed to Office 14 folder for Excel.exe, hit Open...and nothing.


Can you go to the Excel Beta executable & double click it directly?

I did the same as you pretty much on my second work machine -- I installed the Beta but left the Office 2007 programs installed as well. This is on XP Pro, SP2. On this computer, the Beta programs became the default & are the only ones listed in the Open With option but I can get to the 2007 versions from the Start menu. I'd try installing the Beta again.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Can you go to the Excel Beta executable & double click it directly?
> 
> I did the same as you pretty much on my second work machine -- I installed the Beta but left the Office 2007 programs installed as well. This is on XP Pro, SP2. On this computer, the Beta programs became the default & are the only ones listed in the Open With option but I can get to the 2007 versions from the Start menu. I'd try installing the Beta again.


Beta exe works fine. I think I'm just going to uninstall 2007 programs as I'm content with 2010 now.

thanks!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

naijai said:


> I installed the beta but get this error when i try opening outlook "*cannot open your default email folders.An unexpected error occured. Mapi was unable to load the information service msncon.dll . Be sure the service is correctly installed & configured*" not sure what the issue is all the other suites work fine and i have tried installing both 64 & 32 bit versions with same error. i have searched online forums where there were similar issues with Outlook 2007 and installation of Outlook connector resolved the issue but i can't find any compatible outlook connectors for 2010


I was able to finally find oulook connector beta for 2010 and it fixed the issue apparently uninstalling the technical preview didn't remove the email accounts that was setup with the technical preview and also resolved the other issue in this thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165283


----------

